# Thinking of buying a Hublot



## cbender

I am considering adding a Hublot to my collection. I was curious, of the larger sizes, what do you guys prefer? I want to explore all models and options. I am also curious how their value holds over time (if kept in mint shape)?


Chad Bender


----------



## watchmego3000

cbender said:


> I am considering adding a Hublot to my collection. I was curious, of the larger sizes, what do you guys prefer? I want to explore all models and options. I am also curious how their value holds over time (if kept in mint shape)?
> 
> Chad Bender


Can't speak to how well they hold value, but I suspect, not well. But Floyd doesn't seem worried.










Personally, I like the 2014 LE Classic Fusion Tourbillon Cathedral Minute Repeater Carbon Fiber.


----------



## cbender

LOL! Of course, he is not worried. A person once said, "As long as they make cars and watches, Floyd will always be broke."

That is a nice watch though. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## osanilevich

cbender said:


> I am considering adding a Hublot to my collection. I was curious, of the larger sizes, what do you guys prefer? I want to explore all models and options. I am also curious how their value holds over time (if kept in mint shape)?
> 
> Chad Bender


Certainly better investment grade options (very few watches at all are investment grade anyway) but the Big Bang Sang Bleu has to be one of the most striking and unique timepieces


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

The top of the line watches have in-house movements; their "regular" counterparts, like Classic Fusions, cost above $7K with the AD, but use generic (although nicely decorated) ETA movements. Paying 7 large for an ebouche... don't know...


----------



## apro41

Very interesting watch and fairly priced, all things considered. Might be my new favorite Hublot!


osanilevich said:


> Certainly better investment grade options (very few watches at all are investment grade anyway) but the Big Bang Sang Bleu has to be one of the most striking and unique timepieces


----------



## ty423

If you are worried about resale then just buy one on the used market. That's what I try to do. Just try to find one in very good condition with all papers and box.


----------



## treiz1337

ty423 said:


> If you are worried about resale then just buy one on the used market. That's what I try to do. Just try to find one in very good condition with all papers and box.


Agree. Get them pre-owned. They do not hold value. I wouldn't even consider buying a Hublot.


----------



## Thatsnickq

They don't hold value that great for new purchases. Look for a pew-owned. Also, IMO... 48mm is too big. They look huge on my wrist, so I'd look for a 44mm or smaller personally


----------



## correctomundo

I currently own 3 Hublots. My latest I bought earlier this year. They annually release many models and configurations and seem to be using a limited edition strategy. Their technology and innovation is definitely improving. This year's release of the MECA 10 was reviewed very favorably by the watch blogs.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

preowned hold their value rather than buying new ones. it all depends on your budget but you could start with a classic fusion or a SS big bang with carbon dial 44mm. I think they are going on the market for $7k


----------



## Ratven

Typically if you buy used they will hold their value pretty well and you can get in and out of it without much expense if you take care of it. If you're buying from AD obviously you will take a hit on second hand market.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sblackwell15

Go big (bang) or go home!


----------



## Tonystix

I guess if you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## richn

Hey Chad, 
Any variant of the big bang holds its value really well. More limited editions are also solid routes to take, as their scarcity adds to their value. The Big Bang Aerofusion is one of my personal favorites!


----------



## JDMLS430

Just don't get the animal print ones if worried about value, unless that's your thing lol


----------



## jtf8751

Can't go wrong with the big bangs , aerofusions, aerobang, unico....hold value better than the rest.


----------



## gward10

Definitely go pre-owned as people have suggested. They may be using the “limited” technique, but it gets played out and collectors catch on quick. Even the “limited” don’t hold that well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanPablo046

As others said, if value in time is a thing for you then go preowned.


----------



## DripCassanova

Recommend going for pre owned, my favorite so far has been the classic fusion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Cool watches but I wouldn’t buy new. The value on Hublot don’t hold up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rledwards25

I think they are worth picking up pre-owned. I'm looking to buy a big bang within the next few months.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessnotcheckers

Like you i'm interested in possibly adding one to the collection. 1-3k pre-owned is where i stand on the basic big bang's - not quite current market but will see what the next few years bring.


----------



## nicholasnick

treiz1337 said:


> Agree. Get them pre-owned. They do not hold value. I wouldn't even consider buying a Hublot.


Third this. Try to find a model that you like and do your research. Find it near the bottom of the pre-owned market and you should be ok, more or less.


----------



## smurfdon

Hublot has nice dials, it all depends on you and your available funds to get a nice Hublot watch.


----------



## rjich

I had a black magic ceramic classic fusion for a while in 2015 and it was a great watch (smaller than the 45mm case size would suggest), if a little flashy. I saved around 3k off retail by purchasing it 2nd hand, it was 2 years old


----------



## northeasterik

Check out the aero bangs, any skeleton is pretty cool.


----------



## kennkez

Not an investment for sure, but if you like it better try them on in person and they are coming up with smaller sized watches now if you are also interested


----------



## CallMeJarob

Personally love the look and 100% agree you need to find a good deal on a pre-owned. Currently shopping for a PO Big Bang myself.


----------



## poseidonsvault

Pre-Owned is the way to go.


----------



## jjspyder

I agree with most everyone on here about only buying Hublots pre-owned.


----------



## jjspyder

I am waiting for more pre-owned Hublot Mecas to hit the market.


----------



## gejay

Yup preowned from a trusted seller.

2017 Big Bang King Ceramic Palladium.










edited by mod. Please re-read our rules & guidelines, thank you.


----------



## daiKel

I beg to be different. 

I bought my Big Bang Unico 42mm last week new from boutique. Given it isn’t exactly easiest time in watch retail industry now, you can get a slightly better discount offered by boutique (still don’t expect much), but it’s actually a good opportunity to bargain a lot of goodies from boutique. They add up altogether to be as good of value than if you buy from a grey dealer. 

Don’t expect new Hublot value to hold well. If that’s your concern as others have suggested above buy them from grey dealer or preowned. Only Rolex and Patek sport models truly hold value well. 

Don’t let the value retention thing stop you from getting a watch you love. Just like you won’t expect your microwave or TV to hold value when you buy them, don’t let this ruin the joy on watch collection.


----------



## uraniumman

I want such watches, but they are too expensive for me


----------



## gejay

uraniumman said:


> I want such watches, but they are too expensive for me


That's why preowned is the way to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

I really like the 44mm Skeleton Dials! Thinking about selling mine to get a Spirit of Big Bang!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

